# Any affordable meal prep suggestions for poor f***ers like me??? How to best do meal



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 13, 2014)

So we all know that meal prepping the key to success, but what if you are a poor person?? So if you are on a tight budget how do you get between four and six meals with lean protein in it daily along with complex carbs here and there which are also a bit pricey?? What is your affordable meal prepping solution?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ironbuilt?? Phoe?


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 13, 2014)

Someone posted this before but i couldnt find link here but here it is on Utube
Just search Body Building Budget on U Tube there are a bunch of videos on it

i am lucky and dont have to worry about that so i never watched any of the videos , but i am sure it can be done
Good luck



"Big on a Budget" with Evan "Ox" Centopani - YouTube


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 13, 2014)

Chicken and rice, tuna, oatmeal, and fruit but chicken for me is fuckin mundane and can't do it. I eat just healthy and snacks are protein bars but any unhealthy shit is usually burned off working in the heat and carrying shit around all damn day. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 13, 2014)

Oats, rice and potatoes for carbs.

Boneless , skinless chicken breast is usually $2/lb out here. That's not bad for protein. Tuna's cheap but I can't stand it.

I buy a shit load of ground beef when it's on sale. In the off season I eat 85/15 which sometimes goes for $2.50/lb

Unfortunately when cutting I eat 93/7 that stuffs always at least $4.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sam's Club an Costco are great for dieting on a budget.   You staples really aren't that expensive.   Chicken beasts @ $1.88/lb.  Eggs,  tilapia,  tuna,  all reasonable proteins.  Oats, sweet, potatoes, and rice, all great and affordable carbs. Broccoli, asparagus, peas, beans, green pepper,  bananas, avocados,mushrooms, all reasonable.  Throw in a few spices and some extra virgin olive oil and you about have all you need.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 14, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Sam's Club an Costco are great for dieting on a budget.   You staples really aren't that expensive.   Chicken beasts @ $1.88/lb.  Eggs,  tilapia,  tuna,  all reasonable proteins.  Oats, sweet, potatoes, and rice, all great and affordable carbs. Broccoli, asparagus, peas, beans, green pepper,  bananas, avocados,mushrooms, all reasonable.  Throw in a few spices and some extra virgin olive oil and you about have all you need.



I just want to see my dick when I piss again one day


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lol,  I find it easier to jelq than diet.  Now I have no problem seeing it.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 14, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Sam's Club an Costco are great for dieting on a budget.   You staples really aren't that expensive.   Chicken beasts @ $1.88/lb.  Eggs,  tilapia,  tuna,  all reasonable proteins.  Oats, sweet, potatoes, and rice, all great and affordable carbs. Broccoli, asparagus, peas, beans, green pepper,  bananas, avocados,mushrooms, all reasonable.  Throw in a few spices and some extra virgin olive oil and you about have all you need.



Hey I forgot about the egg! Low cost protein any time. Now buying whites only can get expensive.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 14, 2014)

Budget or not, you'll be eating many of the same foods/meals day in and day out.  For many I believe this is one of the more difficult aspects, the boredom.  I realized early on food was fuel, not fun to eat.  Especially every 2.5-3 hours.
Couple that with having to pay for/prep this boring stuff, and it's a recipe for failure for many - unless you can separate the enjoyment of eating with it having _purpose._ _* Everything must have purpose.*_
G.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 14, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> Budget or not, you'll be eating many of the same foods/meals day in and day out.  For many I believe this is one of the more difficult aspects, the boredom.  I realized early on food was fuel, not fun to eat.  Especially every 2.5-3 hours.
> Couple that with having to pay for/prep this boring stuff, and it's a recipe for failure for many - unless you can separate the enjoyment of eating with it having _purpose._ _* Everything must have purpose.*_
> G.



Well said


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 14, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> Budget or not, you'll be eating many of the same foods/meals day in and day out.  For many I believe this is one of the more difficult aspects, the boredom.  I realized early on food was fuel, not fun to eat.  .



I learned this from Jay when I first met him.

Luckily I've actually gotten to enjoy some of the foods.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 14, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I learned this from Jay when I first met him.
> 
> Luckily I've actually gotten to enjoy some of the foods.



I used to get teased at work years back eating plain tuna out of the can. "Time for your cat food again?"  they used to say.  I had been doing it for some time already and their comments meant nothing.  The point is that I not only got used to it over time, I began to crave it as I knew that eating that fuel was helping me to grow, physically and mentally as a bodybuilder which tasted sweeter and better to me than any food could.
G.


----------



## MattG (Jun 14, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> I used to get teased at work years back eating plain tuna out of the can. "Time for your cat food again?"  they used to say.  I had been doing it for some time already and their comments meant nothing.  The point is that I not only got used to it over time, I began to crave it as I knew that eating that fuel was helping me to grow, physically and mentally as a bodybuilder which tasted sweeter and better to me than any food could.
> G.



Diet is where i fall short, i need to get more serious about it. I eat nothing but quality home cooked meals with all the staples of a bodybuilder...4000-5000 calories a day with minimum of 300g protein. But my meals arent split up as good as they should be. Really only have 3 large meals a day with protein shakes in between. So i am constantly getting nutrition, but not solid foods every 2.5 hours...


----------



## dorian777 (Jun 14, 2014)

MattG said:


> Diet is where i fall short, i need to get more serious about it. I eat nothing but quality home cooked meals with all the staples of a bodybuilder...4000-5000 calories a day with minimum of 300g protein. But my meals arent split up as good as they should be. Really only have 3 large meals a day with protein shakes in between. So i am constantly getting nutrition, but not solid foods every 2.5 hours...



Add powdered oats and bananas to your shakes and you're set.


----------

